# zig units



## 92395 (May 1, 2005)

can someone please tell me, do i need the switch on the zig unit in the 12v position when i am driving in order to charge the leisure battery. we are new to motorcaravaning and still learning :?


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Which model, or better still post a photo

Generally yes, some have pictograms others have words, describe it 

George


----------



## 92395 (May 1, 2005)

the motorhome we have is a talbot harmony 1992 

the zig unit is a mc-2000 it says auto sleeper on the zig unit it has 2 switches one for 12v the other one is for the pump it has 1 gauge which is for the pump 2 lights one for battery condition and 1 for 12v fridge it also has a 12v socket like a small cigarette lighter i hope this helps in my query


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

OK how many positions as the 12v switch got and describe the wording or pictograms beside the 12v switch.

George


----------



## 92395 (May 1, 2005)

the zig switch just says 12v 
with the switch pushed in at the top all lights go out so i take this as off the switch pushed in at the bottom there on so its just off and on there is no midway


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shaun

Never sure with this type, Have you got access to a multimeter, if so connect it over the leisure battery terminals and see if the voltage increases with the engine running. try the switch in both positions.

George


----------



## 92395 (May 1, 2005)

hi george

thanks for your help i will try it in the morning 

i will let you know the results

thanks shaun


----------

